# Veganes Essen (1x)



## Harry1982 (26 Mai 2016)

Da ist was dran 



​


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2016)

Ja so könnte es schmecken


----------



## krawutz (27 Mai 2016)

Aber den Käse bitte aus der Käseblume gewinnen und nicht etwa aus der Kuh bröseln.


----------



## Max100 (27 Mai 2016)

Da kann man mal sehen, wie aus Gemüse ein ordentliches Essen wird 

Dazu noch ein Glas Grundnahrungsmittel


----------



## hirnknall (1 Sep. 2017)

Schmeckt auch ganz gut ohne Hack und Käse 

Man muss halt nur denken beim essen, auch wenn es manchmal schwerfällt


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Schmeckt auch ganz gut ohne Hack und Käse
> 
> Man muss halt nur denken beim essen, auch wenn es manchmal schwerfällt




*Stimmt, man denkt automatisch an Vogelfutter* wink2


----------

